# Is it possible to work in IT/programming without degree?



## Deusmaximus (Nov 16, 2022)

Just by doing online courses and learning programming by myself?


----------



## Corleone (Nov 16, 2022)

@sytyl is high IQ and not some code-monkey, only does it for the money.

@CosmicMaxxer dropped out of finance, did a 6month coding bootcamp, and got $200k/year IT job after it w/o going through a traditional degree.


----------



## cutecel (Nov 16, 2022)

Get a good portfolio and some projects then probably.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Nov 16, 2022)

Seems like the people who do what you're planning end up in code monkey positions. While those with an IT degree from ETH get higher positions right after graduation.


----------



## Beastimmung (Nov 16, 2022)

Do payed education instead of online training


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Nov 16, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> Just by doing online courses and learning programming by myself?


idk, ive heard experience pre important also. if your rlly good tho and can demonstrate that, company just cares bout how much value you bring to them


----------



## Deusmaximus (Nov 16, 2022)

Beastimmung said:


> Do payed education instead of online training


Which program language should i learn?
Do you know a good paid education course?


----------



## Bakin donuts 🍩 (Nov 16, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> Which program language should i learn?
> Do you know a good paid education course?


Bro I'm tryna learn some programming shit too, so i cant help you by much if anything. But before asking what language you should learn you have to take a look at all the different specialization and sectors of it and programming

Like if u like web development learn html, css, js
(Html, css) are easy compared to the rest

And there is more sectors like devops, cyper security, pentesting game dev

After u choose one sector search for it's road map online and know its lingos and download their cheetsheets for each language.

And watch free yt tutorials like a channel called (bro code) and anyone u like

I can't help by my much as i already told u im a noobie. But that's what i know till now. I just wrote this wall of text cuz cucks on here don't post any beneficial shit...
Unfortunately my low iq ass is still struggling in python even tho everybody says it the easiest lingo by far. Don't jump straight into paid shit and waste money cus it may not be your thing. Just saying 

Also download VS Code, its the best ide aka program to code on. Good luck


----------



## Corleone (Nov 17, 2022)

I'm not sure though how valuable low-level coding jobs will be in the future, FAANG alone laid off over 100.000 of their code-monkeys this year.


----------



## hebbewem (Nov 17, 2022)

A degree shows i know it and its from a reputable source . So if tou wont you have to show you know it in a different way but its will be much harder


----------



## Alexanderr (Nov 17, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> Just by doing online courses and learning programming by myself?


Yes, it's just much harder. The degree is more so a show of competence than anything else. Odds are you'll require lots of on-the-job training with or without a degree.
A degree is just a reliable way for employers to see whether you are capable of doing what is asked of you.


----------



## Alexanderr (Nov 17, 2022)

Corleone said:


> I'm not sure though how valuable low-level coding jobs will be in the future, FAANG alone laid off over 100.000 of their code-monkeys this year.



If I recall correctly, most of those laid off at the tech firms had non-coding positions but were rather in departments like HR or marketing.


----------



## robtical (Dec 1, 2022)

Corleone said:


> I'm not sure though how valuable low-level coding jobs will be in the future, FAANG alone laid off over 100.000 of their code-monkeys this year.



What does code monkey mean? Isnt coding/programming mostly knowing the language and putting it into action?


----------



## capybara (Dec 1, 2022)

robtical said:


> What does code monkey mean? Isnt coding/programming mostly knowing the language and putting it into action?


From watching techlead my understanding is that the high ranking senior developers barely write any code and the junior developers do


----------



## bara (Dec 1, 2022)

Said this in my other posts.

Comp sci is one of the only fields where you could pull this off for the simple fact that it is one of the only professions where you could show off your competence (portfolio projects, etc.) without needing a degree or internships.

It's a matter of discipline however. Doing coding courses only means so much, what matters is what you can make/do with that knowledge from all these free resources online.

People often get stuck in "tutorial hell" regarding learning code online. The lack of structure can make it pretty difficult to get started.


----------



## Witheredly90 (Dec 1, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> Just by doing online courses and learning programming by myself?


Its possible anon but no one will give you a chance unless you are genuinely good and have projects.

Whereas with a degree you have less to prove. You will probably need to apply to positions you are overqualified for people to even consider. Assuming your 18 you get an entry IT job (it will not be much better then retail pay to start out with) you could probably be on track to get a similar job as a college grad by 22.


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (Dec 6, 2022)

I’ve been coding every day since 13 and I’m going to apply for jobs right after HS. Im in senior year right now. It’s definitely possible, you just need to put multiple years in


----------



## poopoohead (Dec 12, 2022)

Adamsmith12345 said:


> I’ve been coding every day since 13 and I’m going to apply for jobs right after HS. Im in senior year right now. It’s definitely possible, you just need to put multiple years in


How did you start?


----------



## koalendo (Dec 13, 2022)

Witheredly90 said:


> Assuming your 18 you get an entry IT job (it will not be much better then retail pay to start out with)


horrendously talking out of your ass


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Dec 13, 2022)

Deusmaximus said:


> Just by doing online courses and learning programming by myself?


go into other fields than programming imo, chatGPT is only in early version and look at how powerful it is









Will Computer Programmers be replaced by AI & Robots?


Automation Risk Level: Start worrying. (or 41% probability of automation)




willrobotstakemyjob.com


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Dec 13, 2022)

bara said:


> Said this in my other posts.
> 
> Comp sci is one of the only fields where you could pull this off for the simple fact that it is one of the only professions where you could show off your competence (portfolio projects, etc.) without needing a degree or internships.
> 
> ...





Shitfacegoodbod=mog said:


> go into other fields than programming imo, chatGPT is only in early version and look at how powerful it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what u think some good fields to major in enginnering/comp sci are bro?


----------



## Witheredly90 (Dec 13, 2022)

koalendo said:


> horrendously talking out of your ass


No I'm not


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (Dec 13, 2022)

poopoohead said:


> How did you start?


started at 13 on sololearn


----------



## barleyh12022 (Dec 13, 2022)

its already extremely hard for most cs majors to get these faang/quant jobs, even more difficult if self taught. often it takes a different level of determination and will most people simply do not have to decicate yourself to a year+ of learning cs. the major is easier since its all structured and layed out well, and the most important part is having the paper saying you graduated since most Hrs will ignore ur resume if you didnt get a degree.

tldr: its doable but next to impossible to land a good 'self taught' job in this economy if youre not some prodigy with incredible portfolio of projects and cs knowledge


----------



## koalendo (Dec 14, 2022)

barleyh12022 said:


> tldr: its doable but next to impossible to land a good 'self taught' job in this economy if youre not some prodigy with incredible portfolio of projects and cs knowledge


do you consider bootcamp graduates as self-taught?


----------



## koalendo (Dec 14, 2022)

barleyh12022 said:


> its already extremely hard for most cs majors to get these faang/quant jobs


when did op ask about faang and quant jobs?


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (Dec 14, 2022)

barleyh12022 said:


> its already extremely hard for most cs majors to get these faang/quant jobs, even more difficult if self taught. often it takes a different level of determination and will most people simply do not have to decicate yourself to a year+ of learning cs. the major is easier since its all structured and layed out well, and the most important part is having the paper saying you graduated since most Hrs will ignore ur resume if you didnt get a degree.
> 
> tldr: its doable but next to impossible to land a good 'self taught' job in this economy if youre not some prodigy with incredible portfolio of projects and cs knowledge


Facts.
The only self taught developers I know who were able to get jobs without adegree did it in 2 ways:

1. Spending 3+ hours a day on high quality portfolio projects for multiple years
2. Leveraging Connections/being super NT

If you don’t have the determination to do 1 and you dont have connections, then your only other choice is College


----------



## barleyh12022 (Dec 14, 2022)

Adamsmith12345 said:


> Facts.
> The only self taught developers I know who were able to get jobs without adegree did it in 2 ways:
> 
> 1. Spending 3+ hours a day on high quality portfolio projects for multiple years
> ...


yeah i mean they all read about a few dozen success stories from 'newbie to software dev' in 3 months and OP wont tell you they make min wage or work at some shit front desk job. the other small minority are just lucky/good connections and grinded hard.

chances are if youre asking this question on here you probably arent those few who can get a good job self taught. theyre already working on it.


koalendo said:


> do you consider bootcamp graduates as self-taught?
> 
> 
> koalendo said:
> ...



a good bootcamp, no. but most are a scam. oure not at much advantage to someone at home learning themselves.


faang/big tech companies are usually the only ones that don't mind hiring self taught people/dont discriminate on degree having or not. other small/mid level companies require it heavily. besides nobodys decidating 1 year+ of constant programming for some shit 30k job, lets not kid ourselves


----------



## koalendo (Dec 14, 2022)

barleyh12022 said:


> faang/big tech companies are usually the only ones that don't mind hiring self taught people/dont discriminate on degree having or not. other small/mid level companies require it heavily. besides nobodys decidating 1 year+ of constant programming for some shit 30k job, lets not kid ourselves


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (Dec 14, 2022)

barleyh12022 said:


> 1 year+ of constant programming for some shit 30k job, lets not kid ourselves


nah there are some people who work on personal projects for years bc they enjoy it.


The self taught developers with jobs are aspire who just don’t think about money. They get sucked into programming rabbit holes, and only start thinking about jobs after years of coding For fun

But then again, if you genuinely enjoy programming and don’t mind spending hours and hours of work on huge projects, you won’t end up with a shit 30k job


----------

